# 2 faint bfp, doctor worried! opinions please.



## Lianne1986

hiya

i had the implant out 11 weeks ago, i have had no AF since & i took a test last week and got a negative, 

howeva i took a test on wednesday and got a faint positive, i went to the doctors 2day and he did another test and again it was a faint positive.

im so scared its another miscarriage, 
the doctor said it shud have been a darker line by now, :cry:

has anybody else had 2 or more faint bfp before there line gets darker?? please help me im so scared!!!

:hugs:


----------



## jeeplover2

I've heard of some women not getting a :bfp: until 4 months into it. That's not anyone I personally know, but I read it on one of these threads. FXed!

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## Jolene

At this stage it would be difficult to tell how many DPO you are. Did your doc not suggest an HCG test as that would be your only real indication. Fx for you hun, I hope this turns out to be a sticky bean!


----------



## dizzy65

Its possibal that you havent miss carried or anything :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

hey hun, with my son my hpts never got darker than just visible, when i had mmc i had lines alot darker! think it can all depend on how much youve drank/peed etc and some people just have 'weak pee' try not to worry just test again in a couple of days, the doctor is stupid for worrying you xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Lianne1986

i have got to go back on monday for another poas test if the line isnt darker they are gonna do blood tests, i really havent a clue what dpo i amso who knows! thank u for all ur replies!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

arnt u meant to poas in the morning? both times i have done the tests one was mid-morning the other was teatime.

does it make a differnce?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lianne1986 said:


> arnt u meant to poas in the morning? both times i have done the tests one was mid-morning the other was teatime.
> 
> does it make a differnce?

Most tests say use FMU but you dont necessarily have to. I tested on a digital at 2 in the afternoon. The DR needs to do bloods and not urine as all women dont get dark lines. Praying for you:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

this weekend is seriously gonna go sooo slow!!!


----------



## KA92

The reason they say first morning wee is that overnight you dont drink or go to the loo and so your HCG levels will be higher.

i hope it goes well on Monday hun

xx


----------



## lulu35

i got really faint lines on the poas ones so i went and got a cb digi with conception indicator i tested at night on 9 dpo and got "pregnant 1-2" mabey buying is a digi is worth a shot fx'd for you x


----------



## Jolene

If you need to do the HPT at his office then perhaps take a FMU sample with you. It will be a lot more accurate. The weekend will drag now, your doctor shouldn't be putting you through this.


----------



## Groovychick

Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Lianne1986

i have to go at 9am on monday, im gonna pop to the chemist and get a water sample bottle & take my FMU with me. the line on the doctors test was a bit darker than mine but i dont know if it was all in my head because i wanted it to be darker. 

:hugs:


----------



## SplishnChips

Lianne1986 said:


> i have to go at 9am on monday, im gonna pop to the chemist and get a water sample bottle & take my FMU with me. the line on the doctors test was a bit darker than mine but i dont know if it was all in my head because i wanted it to be darker.
> 
> :hugs:

Oh Lianne, 
Sorry to hear your having problems already :wacko:
Sure everything will be just fine..I don't really see why they would guess there may be a problem just by the colour of the line??
You may be in the very early stages and your lines wouldn't be over dark..mine only got really dark (on ic's) a couple of days after I missed AF.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun and keeping eveything crossed....but I just know you will be back on Monday with great news...try not to worry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

i went to buy a pee pot yesturday at the chemist & the lady tht gives out all the prescriptions was talkin to me etc bout wat the pot was for etc & she told me tht u cant tell by a line whether or not ur havin a miscarriage! so i came away feelin a lot happier.

i know i cant be more than 3 weeks pregnant so i am in the very very early stages. i have sore boobs tho lol which im not complaining about!! its all good!

im praying for a darker line 2moro!! :)


----------



## cheryl_b10

Good luck for tomorrow! Not long now :). Keep us updated and hope the lines are dark tomorrow for you . xx


----------



## mummyto3

gl hunni


----------



## Lianne1986

thank u! i have to go at 9am so i havent got to wait all day 2moro thank god!!


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck. Just a quick thought though. If you are only 3wks pregnant then you're possibly only about 7-10DPO and that means you're really lucky to be getting any line at all. I only ever got a line after 14DPO with all my pregnancies!


----------



## Lianne1986

Jolene said:


> Good Luck. Just a quick thought though. If you are only 3wks pregnant then you're possibly only about 7-10DPO and that means you're really lucky to be getting any line at all. I only ever got a line after 14DPO with all my pregnancies!

i have neva charted, i wouldnt know how! i took a test 11 days ago and it was negative, so i am only just pregnant!! 

any1 havin any guesses on how far i could be?


----------



## Lianne1986

i have been to the doctors.

got another faint bfp :cry: why arnt the lines gettin any darker??

i hated the nurse that seen me,
she mad me go back an hour after i gave her my sample cuz she cudnt find the poas tests, at 1st she was gonna send my sample off, i was like y cant u just use a poas test????

so i went back an hour later and its still faint, i started to cry & she said if u was having a miscarriage u wud be bleeding! i said to her well last time i miscarried i didnt bleed i went to my 12 week scan & there was no heartbeat!!!!

i am so scared right now. im hopin my blood comes back ok. i dont have any pain or anything, my boobs are still sore. 

i have an appointment with the dr on thursday. its goin to be a long wait!!!


----------



## Jolene

Aww hun, it's still early days. The main thing is that there is a line there and the bloods will be accurate. GL for Thursday and I'll be waiting to hear that everything went well. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

thank u, thats wat i keep tellin myself its very early on!! 

thank u xxx


----------



## faye38

Lianne1986 said:


> hiya
> 
> i had the implant out 11 weeks ago, i have had no AF since & i took a test last week and got a negative,
> 
> howeva i took a test on wednesday and got a faint positive, i went to the doctors 2day and he did another test and again it was a faint positive.
> 
> im so scared its another miscarriage,
> the doctor said it shud have been a darker line by now, :cry:
> 
> has anybody else had 2 or more faint bfp before there line gets darker?? please help me im so scared!!!
> 
> :hugs:

i wouldnt worry to much i have read lots of stories that have tested and been like that very faint line just take it easy and lots of folic acid good luck you are pregnant xx oh my sons called jamie leigh lol


----------



## Lianne1986

faye38 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> hiya
> 
> i had the implant out 11 weeks ago, i have had no AF since & i took a test last week and got a negative,
> 
> howeva i took a test on wednesday and got a faint positive, i went to the doctors 2day and he did another test and again it was a faint positive.
> 
> im so scared its another miscarriage,
> the doctor said it shud have been a darker line by now, :cry:
> 
> has anybody else had 2 or more faint bfp before there line gets darker?? please help me im so scared!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> i wouldnt worry to much i have read lots of stories that have tested and been like that very faint line just take it easy and lots of folic acid good luck you are pregnant xx oh my sons called jamie leigh lolClick to expand...

thanks hun. i had blood tests done on monday, the results are in but the dr hasnt looked at them yet! im trying to keep positive...easier said than done!!

Good Taste in names we have ;)
:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi hon,

Was thinking about you......call that bloody dr tomorrow and tell your surgery you want him to look at your tests pronto and that the delay isnt helping you!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Lianne1986

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi hon,
> 
> Was thinking about you......call that bloody dr tomorrow and tell your surgery you want him to look at your tests pronto and that the delay isnt helping you!

:hugs: thanks :)

i have an appointment 2moro at 3.40, its an ante natal appointment with the dr, i can get my results then thank god! this last week has been soo long & i have a very short fuse right now! :blush:

the dr thinks i have a thyroid problem too so i will get the results for tht too 2moro!

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Was thinking about you......call that bloody dr tomorrow and tell your surgery you want him to look at your tests pronto and that the delay isnt helping you!
> 
> :hugs: thanks :)
> 
> i have an appointment 2moro at 3.40, its an ante natal appointment with the dr, i can get my results then thank god! this last week has been soo long & i have a very short fuse right now! :blush:
> 
> the dr thinks i have a thyroid problem too so i will get the results for tht too 2moro!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Great hon :thumbup: keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

course i will, hows things with u? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> course i will, hows things with u? x

:hugs:

I am 2dpo ish I got my + opk on sunday after getting a fade in for a few days and then by monday it had started to fade.....I think ov was actually mon/tues :shrug: I plan on testing 12th July the day before our 1st wedding anniversary in secret and telling dh on our anniversary.....we have really bd this cycle (poor dh, I havent let him have a moments peace!) and am extremly positive I hold a lot of baby predictions for this cycle :thumbup: feeling good got lower stomach tenderness cramps but I actually feel glowing and a colleague commented yesterday I was looking really `fresh` I pray she can see the future lol! I cant keep the smile off my face and feel so in love with DH at the minute am sure we have done ample this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my god juts before i got my bfp i felt like tht with dh, i kept fallin in love with him over & over again...good sign!!!!

i have everything crossed 4 u this cylce..roll on the 12th of july!!! 11 more sleeps. :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> oh my god juts before i got my bfp i felt like tht with dh, i kept fallin in love with him over & over again...good sign!!!!
> 
> i have everything crossed 4 u this cylce..roll on the 12th of july!!! 11 more sleeps. :happydance:

OMG I so hope this is a good sign.....its hard to explain we have been together 11yrs and just got married last yr eventually lol! but I have this extremely overwhelming love right now (not that I dont love him any other time!) but I look at him right now and feel like we just met all over again....all sort of floaty like and happy.....One of the guys at work said to our manager today that he must have a word with me about my constant state of happiness in the work place and thats its just wrong to be so happy at work :haha: I want to kiss his face off and like hold his hand and stuff all the time like I need to be near him and feel his touch.....I PROBABLY SOUND :wacko:!

11 sleeps and counting hon! praying I will be joining you slightly behind but in 1st tri! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

u sound just like me before i got my bfp yippeeee

u will be behind me in 1st tri...:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> u sound just like me before i got my bfp yippeeee
> 
> u will be behind me in 1st tri...:happydance:

I really hope so hon.....the loved up feeling aside my pma just sunk.....I am such a :dohh: I just started with lower stomach cramps at 2dpo again same as last month when I took them to be positive as hadnt experienced so close to ov before oh dear AF got me last month :cry: not a good sign :cry: hope this time its just a fluke!


----------



## Lianne1986

keep positive & u'll get ur positive :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> keep positive & u'll get ur positive :)

Thank you hon......feeling soooooo much better today! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

been to the drs.

my hcg is 854 :happydance:
she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> been to the drs.
> 
> my hcg is 854 :happydance:
> she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)

THATS BLOODY BRILLIANT HON I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

MADLYTTC said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> been to the drs.
> 
> my hcg is 854 :happydance:
> she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)
> 
> THATS BLOODY BRILLIANT HON I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :happydance:Click to expand...

lookin at some of the other ladies hcg levels mine seems high??? i dunno if it is tho?

how r u ?


----------



## going_crazy

:dance::happydance::yipee::wohoo: Congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## Jolene

That's fantastic Lianne! I've been wondering what that dr could have been smoking to tell you such crap about the faint lines. Woohoo! Congrats on your little bean :baby:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> been to the drs.
> 
> my hcg is 854 :happydance:
> she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)
> 
> THATS BLOODY BRILLIANT HON I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lookin at some of the other ladies hcg levels mine seems high??? i dunno if it is tho?
> 
> how r u ?Click to expand...

Hi Hon,

Sorry have absolutely no idea about hcg levels.....have you tried to google he he he!

I am feeling really good today a little tired been soooo busy at work but looking positive towards those two lines on that test on the 12th.....only 10 more sleeps lol!


----------



## Lianne1986

i have no idea when im due, the doctor doesnt either, but lookin at my hcg i think they will get me in 4 a scan in around 8 weeks time :) so excited !!!


----------



## Lianne1986

MADLYTTC said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> been to the drs.
> 
> my hcg is 854 :happydance:
> she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)
> 
> THATS BLOODY BRILLIANT HON I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lookin at some of the other ladies hcg levels mine seems high??? i dunno if it is tho?
> 
> how r u ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hon,
> 
> Sorry have absolutely no idea about hcg levels.....have you tried to google he he he!
> 
> I am feeling really good today a little tired been soooo busy at work but looking positive towards those two lines on that test on the 12th.....only 10 more sleeps lol!Click to expand...

yay 10 more sleeps!!! :happydance:

i have tried to google yea but the charts they show u are really varied, 

i have every faith in u gettin ur bfp this month!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> been to the drs.
> 
> my hcg is 854 :happydance:
> she sed i am between 2-4 weeks pregnant, got to go back monday for repeat blood tests just to make sure my hcg levels are rising nicely then she will book me into seeing the midwife :)
> 
> THATS BLOODY BRILLIANT HON I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lookin at some of the other ladies hcg levels mine seems high??? i dunno if it is tho?
> 
> how r u ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hon,
> 
> Sorry have absolutely no idea about hcg levels.....have you tried to google he he he!
> 
> I am feeling really good today a little tired been soooo busy at work but looking positive towards those two lines on that test on the 12th.....only 10 more sleeps lol!Click to expand...
> 
> yay 10 more sleeps!!! :happydance:
> 
> i have tried to google yea but the charts they show u are really varied,
> 
> i have every faith in u gettin ur bfp this month!!!Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwww thanks hon.....I really feel good about this month but dont want to dishearten myself if you understand BUT that doesnt mean am not extremely positive :happydance: we have certainly worked hard for it DH is sooooo :sleep: after all the bding.....we deserve those two lines on that test for pure dedication if nowt else :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

i deffinatly agree!!! u truely deserve those lines!!! 
i wll prob cry if u get ur bfp id be made up for u and i'd have another bump buddy!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lianne1986 said:


> i deffinatly agree!!! u truely deserve those lines!!!
> i wll prob cry if u get ur bfp id be made up for u and i'd have another bump buddy!!!

awwwwwwwwwwwwww hon that is soooooo nice.....i guess those pregnancy hormones are kicking in :hugs::hugs: I would love to be your bump buddy :happydance: all I am missing now are those two lovely lines :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

yea i am a bit hormonal atm lol bit of a short fuse but i thought sum of it was stress too. 

i stil have everything crossed for u!!!


----------



## broodylocket

fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## molly85

congrats


----------

